# CREAKS Hamm Trip Sept 2011



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

We look to arrive in Hamm for 8am and leave for home when the show finishes.

We have a 49 seat executive coach, with DVD Player, Air Conditioning, Toilet & Hot and Cold Drinks.

Pick up points will be 

Dudley Zoo, 1:30-2:00pm 
Birmingham New Street, 2:50-2:50pm 
Birmingham Star City, Vue cinema 2:50-3:20pm
Milton Keynes motorway services Newport Pagnell Services, 
Watford Gap motorway services,
Thurrock motorway services 6:00-6:30pm 
Maidstone motorway services M20 J8 ME17 1SS 7:30-8:00pm
and Folkestone Euro Star terminal.

Coach route from Birmingham Star City, Vue cinema will be M6, M1, M25 clockwise, M20. Pick up at any services along this route could be arranged.

Return journey will include a stop at the Belgium chocolate factory for ****, booze and chocolate

We will depart from Dudley zoo on Friday 9th September at 2pm Friday

You will of course be able to bring back reptiles but with a couple of restrictions being no shelled or DWA reptiles, also no mammals.

Seats will cost £75 each to CREAKS members and £90 to non members.

We also have early entry tickets arranged which will cost 10 euros and can be paid for on the day.

Payment via cash, cheque, postal order made payable to Central Reptile and Exotic Animal Keepers Society, or via paypal using the email [email protected]
PM your email address to be sent Booking forms, We are also looking at a trip to Houten so please register your interest for that also.


Regards
CREAKS Committee


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

*Coach trip?*

PM'd =]


----------



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

pm replied


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I went in march, great trip .


----------



## davo (May 12, 2007)

a little late in the day maybe, but are there any spaces left?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

I think its been cancelled  (the coach trip...not Hamm ;-)


----------



## davo (May 12, 2007)

hmmm... disappointing. Any alternatives still going?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Dont quote me on that though mate...only read it on another reptile forum, saying they'd heard from a friend it wasnt going ahead & anyone thats booked should expect an email stating that soon !


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea we had seats booked and they cancelled it because there wasn't enough people booked.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Yea we had seats booked and they cancelled it because there wasn't enough people booked.


bugger !!...I saw another coach trip being advertised on the same forum..i think it was called ...JC Exotics ? said they were running 3 coaches ?? not sure if that ones still going or not.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

They are fully booked we tried them! We were gonna book flights but as we don't particularly want something specific it would be one hell of an expensive day trip!


----------

